# Solved: Feature Transfer error in unreal tournament 2004!!!



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

hi have a game unreal Anthology and the problem is that when I install the game it stops installing saying there is a feature transfer error. what can I do to get rid of this?!?!?!
and also what is a feature transfer error??!??!?!??!? i have been trying to install the game for nearly a month  :down: its really depressing!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you using admininstrative rights?


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

whats administrvie rytes?


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

thats message that comes up.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

this is the picture


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm, I went on the internet and read the articles about how file transfer error comes up.

try this link http://forums.vugames.com/thread.jspa?threadID=7619&tstart=0


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Weird, I thought I replied to this one earlier...

Anyway, check that link that gamerbryon posted, and if that doesn't work, then I have some suggestions as well.

Check the CD's to make sure they don't have any scratches on them. In my experience, cyclic redundancy checks either mean the CD is scratched, the CD drive is bad, or there's some weird compatibility issue between the CD and the drive.

Try copying the contents of the CD to a folder on your computer. If the files can't copy, then the CD is probably bad, and you should try to return it if you can.

Good luck!


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

i have a message when I am installing unreal tournament 2004. 
Feature transfer error

how do i get rid of this and install the game!!!!!http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=115345&stc=1&d=1189524475
unreal 2004.JPG


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Please don't make new threads for the same problem, and try the suggestions posted earlier.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

I think this guy is a bit loopy loo and does not know how to work a forum


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

liam251 said:


> i have a message when I am installing unreal tournament 2004.
> Feature transfer error
> 
> how do i get rid of this and install the game!!!!!http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=115345&stc=1&d=1189524475
> unreal 2004.JPG


You are asking the same question again
Try that link i posted like i said, you need to spend more time on reading the forum posts so you can solve the problem, getting rid of it doesn't help much. Google is your friend.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry about posting it again my mistake i didn't notice :S. I have read the suggestions and none of them have worked. From what i remember last time i had the same problem and i got rid of it by starting the computer on safe mode. now even if i do it on safe mode it still deosn't work. i have tried everything else and it still deosn't work. and there are no scrathces on the CD. I have replaced it at GAME 3 times now.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure the power cable and IDE cable are firmly attached to your CD/DVD drive. Try installing it on another computer, if you can, to make sure that it does work. If it still doesn't work, I would suggest getting a new DVD drive.

Cyclic redundancy errors are almost always due to a bad CD, or a faulty CD drive. I can't even think of anything else that would cause that error, other than a bad IDE controller, which you can't replace.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

how do I check if the power cable and IDE cable are firmly attached to my CD/DVD drive and just to let you know what type of computer i have its an emachines 5250. I have tried on another computer which was my borthers and it did work on there. i am a bit worrired in takeing out one of my compnents and buying a new one for my pc :S


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Open it up, find the cables that go to the CD drive, and make sure they're in there good. Make sure the IDE (flat) cable is also connected to the motherboard well.

If it recently worked on another PC, I'd be willing to blame the CD drive. Replacing it is not hard, you just swap it with the old one, there's really not much to mess up.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

thats wierd because i managed to install microsoft office on my computer and the CD drive worked. I have tried installing something else which is adobe photoshop and that worked fine.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats wierd because when i install anything else it works like microsoft office.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there another computer that you can try this CD on?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Does the error always happen on one CD? Did you try manually copying the CD to the hard drive as suggested earlier?


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

i have tried that and the CD deos not copy the files properly. But it did work recently before... it also works on my brothers computer. There is only one particular file that deosn't work in copying onto my computer. would that file be the feature transfer error thingy ma bob?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, that is the problem. 

When was the last time you fully installed it? Try copying the CD to the hard drive on your brother's computer now. If it doesn't work, then the CD is damaged.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

last time i had the feature transfer error it was about 1 and a half months ago and its the same CD. then I turned the computer on safe mode and i also deleted all temp files like one of the webistes said and it worked but now it doesn't. i see no scratches on the CD and i won't be able to replace it at the GAME shop because i already have 3 times. Surley there must be another solution to this.

oh yer i did try on my brothers computer and it did work


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried to install another game pro evolution soccer 2008 and in that game I also have a feature transfer error. 
And i have just realized that both games are quite big in size. So i checked the c drive on my computer and it showed that there was 135 gb left. there fore space is not a problem.
i then browsed more on the internet on feature transfer errors and a website said "A "feature transfer error" occurs when the Update Service is enabled using InstallShield 10.5" in another forum some one said they installed installshield 11 and then their game worked. 
The problem now is that I can't find installshield 11! Is it illegal t download it of the internet?


----------



## Ovie (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm there seems to be a lot of problems with your computer in general...from our discussions I suggest that you reformat it fully and try everything again, I don't think that it's a hardware problem.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

liam251 said:


> I tried to install another game pro evolution soccer 2008 and in that game I also have a feature transfer error.
> And i have just realized that both games are quite big in size. So i checked the c drive on my computer and it showed that there was 135 gb left. there fore space is not a problem.
> i then browsed more on the internet on feature transfer errors and a website said "A "feature transfer error" occurs when the Update Service is enabled using InstallShield 10.5" in another forum some one said they installed installshield 11 and then their game worked.
> The problem now is that I can't find installshield 11! Is it illegal t download it of the internet?


Download ut fv on the internet? heck yeah.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

ut fv what does that stand for?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Unreal Tournament Full Version


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

yes but i want to fix this feature transfer error problem, i am getting it for two of my favourite games.     all the suggestions don't work


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.ironspeed.com/Designer/5.0.0/WebHelp/Part_VI/Feature_transfer_error.htm


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

i have checked that website and downloaded install shield update manager. but there are no
applications found to disable using this install shield update


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

i have reformatted my computer in the past quite alot of times could that be something to do with this error


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

please could some one help me get rid of this error its been with me for like 3 months lol


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hold on the minute here, is this ut disc dvd?


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

yes its dvd


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like your having a drive issues. Make sure its a dvd drive.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

i read from some place that the hard drive could be an issue and it deos make a dodgy sound i have saved up my money. but i don't know what type of hard drive i should get my computer 
is an emachines 5250 but it has been upgraded. there is a new graphics card and mother board and a power supply and the ram is 1 gb i think


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

:up: when i changed the hard drive nothing happened but the computer was more faster. I still got the error. then i changed the CD drive and.....
IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

oh i know its a bit late now but merry chirstmas

oh... and a happy new year!!!!!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm glad you had it working, you may mark this thread as "Solved" in the thread tools.


----------

